# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  The Official Dream Exchange Thread - Come Trade Dream Worlds!

## Loaf

This is the official dream exchange thread, testing a concept I have come up with that is simple. Trade and create dream world objects, people, and landscapes.

A discussion thread is here:
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=88960

Basically the idea is to create an object, a person (or species), or landscape. 
You then can draw and design this object / character/ landscape and share it for others to view (or find and edit images if you are bad at drawing) . Once people view this object / character / landscape, they can then optionally generate it in their dream world and enjoy it. Here are a few examples:


*Spoiler* for _The Death Chair (Example)_: 





*Name:* The Death Chair
*Author:* Loaf
*Description:* Sit on the death chair and get comfy. Soon it'll propel you to the moon. Hopefully you won't die on the landing.
*Where To Find:* Inside furniture shops & random houses. You can also find it in your garage.





*Spoiler* for _The Bunny (Example)_: 





*Name:* The Bunny
*Author:* Loaf
*Description:* This friendly bunny will poop out coins. 
*Where To Find:* Inside your pocket, also known to pop out of fridges.





*Spoiler* for _Island Paradise (Example)_: 





*Name:* Island Paradise Beach
*Author:* Loaf
*Description:* A place for dreamers to enjoy the hot sun and crash waves, great for surfing and watching sea life! If you go to the rocks you'll find angry angry vampire lobsters.
*Where To Find:* Any DC will drive you there in a car. You can also catch a bus and go along Route 12.




If you are going to participate, layout your post like this:

<Insert image or images>
*Name:* <Name of your object / character / place>
*Author:*<Anyone that helped create it>
*Description:* <Insert a description explaining its features, what it can do, what its like, and any other important details that will help the dreamer visualize the object / landscape / person.>
*Where To Find:* <If the user has trouble creating this object / character / landscape, how can he / she find it alternatively>

Feel free to add anymore things to that list!  ::D:  Be as specific and detailed as possible! It helps us dream it!

If this idea takes off its possible it'll get bigger. We just need to test it to see if it will catch on. Then there is possibility for extension.
You can either post your object / character / place here on this topic, or you can make your own topic. If you do make your own topic it would be appreciated if you link back to this topic.  :smiley: 

Thanks, and good luck! I look forward to seeing more dream objects! I hope you'll contribute and inspire other dreamers! 
If you wish to ask questions about the whole concept of the Dream Exchange please follow this link:
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=88960

----------


## Mzzkc

*Name:* Katana
*Author:* The Japanese.
*Description:* A really sharp piece of metal.
*Where To Find:* The sheath at your side.

----------


## Loaf

I am going to see if that is by my side next time I am lucid. Then DC murdering will begin! :p

----------


## J.D.

*Name:* Bristly Flying Brush
*Author:* J.D. (Inspired by half-assed witches)
*Description:* Can be used to aid flying.  Place between legs, push off ground.  For those who don't have a broom handy.
*Where To Find:* Much more common than the witch's usual "broomstick", this can be found in any kitchen.  Be sure to look in the closet!  Note: Mops and standard broomsticks are known to work just as well.

----------


## Loaf

Wow, I've never been on a broomstick in my dreams before. I gotta try that.

----------


## DarkLucideity

*Name:* Teleportation Ring
*Author:* Dark
*Description:* Teleports you from place to place. Put on the ring and clearly say where you would like to teleport to. You will be instantly transported there.
*Where To Find:* In your pocket. If you've clumsily lost it, any decent wizard should have one. Alternatively, log onto DV and pull the ring out of this picture!

----------


## nzguy

*Name:* Book of Clarity
*Author:* nzguy
*Description:* Simply open this book, and meditate on its infinite supply of wisdom to make your dreams clearer.
*Where To Find:* Appears randomly, but can also be found in bookshelves, libraries and all good book stores. Has also been found in Dark's Hidden Archive.

----------


## Loaf

I'm really interested to find that book and simply read it. See whats within its pages.

----------


## DarkLucideity

That's something to do in a LD - visit a book store!

----------


## Loaf

> That's something to do in a LD - visit a book store!



Oh my gosh yes.

----------


## Conzo

*Name:* Orgasmic Bacon
*Author:* Conzo
*Description:* When you eat this bacon, you will experience the greatest feeling known to man. Beware, this bacon can cause such extreme pleasure, you may lose lucidity. It will be worth it.
*Where To Find:* You can find orgasmic bacon in stores. If you do not want to visit a store, you can typically find some on the counter.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Badass Idea!

----------


## Exdream

*Potion of Clarity*
*Author* - myself
*What it does* - This blue potion gives off a gentle blue glow, humming gently when held. Drinking this potion will grant you and incredible sense of clarity, enhancing your senses beyond human limits to a supernatural level, and stabilizing your dream. 
*Where you can find it*  - 
You can find this off any magicians/wizards, at stores,
and by asking your dream guide/ a dream character to get one for you.

Oh yea, Loaf. I'd recommend that this music will play on Paradise Island when you visit there -
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyPH6Qlp-u0

----------


## DarkLucideity

*Name:* Ancient Spell Book
*Author:* Dark
*Description:* Contains lots of information on magic and how to use it, as well as some dream control information. I left it bookmarked at a simple fireball spell. Make sure not to cast it in the library. 
*Where To Find:* see below




*Name:* The Hidden Archive
*Author:* Dark
*Description:* A seemingly endless library with books containing all sorts of information. For example, you might find a record of your past dreams, books on dream control and lucidity, descriptions of significant dream characters you may encounter, spell books, books on the history of your dream world, or nzguy's Book of Clarity. If you can imagine a book, it's probably there. If for some reason you find yourself unable to read in dreams, you can simply focus and absorb the knowledge from a section of a book. Trying to take in a whole volume at once might overwhelm you.
*Where To Find:* This is the interesting part. The library is not a part of any dream world, it is a dream world in itself. The only way to visit it is by teleporting there or changing the dream scene. This is a good thing, though, because the library can only be visited by lucid dreamers. You are guaranteed to be safe and undisturbed by rowdy dream characters  ::D:

----------


## Loaf

> The Hidden Archive



Great! A new place for me to go.

----------


## nzguy

Cool!

The Book of Clarity can be found in the Hidden Archive too  ::D:

----------


## Huntman800

(Not my own image)

*Name:* The ProLucid X
*Author:* Huntman Industries
*Description:* Thanks to new technologies that make the ProLucid possible I present a device filled with almost magic capabilities. Simply attach the metal pack to your back and press center power control button to turn it on. Then, the retractable element X arm will position the holographic interface in easy reach of the user. Use voice commands and the touchable hologram to access the many features. Some of these include:
- Activating jet pack
- Initializing visual vortex (cloaks user in an image to make them feel and look like something else, simply type desired image)
- Shoulder guns
- And Much Much More!

Please select options to configure voice commands and add custom features*

*Where to find:* The ProLucid X is coming to stores near you, as a special offer you can also find it from now on whenever you go lucid right by your side!

*Custom features are created by going under options and selecting 'More' the device will then probe your mind for whatever ability you're thinking of and create it

----------


## Maria92

This was posted in the other thread, so...



*Name:* Trans-Dimensional Scimitar
*Author:* Self
*Description:* Looks like a regular scimitar, but has a blade so fine it is capable of slicing through the very fabric of the space-time continuum, capable of transporting the wielder to any time and any location. Teleporting made simple.
*Location:*
1. The sheath that magically appeared by your side. 
2. Laying right on the ground, Halo-style
3. From your pocket. It comes in retractable form, much like a steel light saber. Just feel around for the baton.
4. Random DC's are known to carry this item. It really has become common-place. It's the latest dream wear. 
5. A store. Due to recent technological advances, these are cheap beyond all reason.

----------


## Conzo

*Name:* DreamVision
*Author:* Conzo
*Description:* The DreamVision is a dream aid in case you cannot change dream scenes on your own. The DreamVision (shortened to DV  ::D: ) has many many channels that show different locations. There are many categories including: Nature, City, Mountains, Space, and more. There are also much more specific channels such as the Moon. Once you have a location selected, the location will show on the DV screen. You can then walk through the screen and arrive at your selected location.
*Where To Find:* The DreamVision can be found at most Electronics stores. You may also ask other DC's where one is located. You will most likely find one by your current location.

----------


## Loaf

A must have for any dream mansion.  ::D:

----------


## Loaf

*Name:* Time2Morph Premium Watch
*Author:* Loaf (photo an actual watch for United Arrows)
*Description:* Time2Morph Premium provides a sleek, stunning, and practical watch that'll be the envy of all your shared dreamers.
With 12 morphing functions allowing you to play with evolution itself, you'll have endless fun changing into a variety of life stages throughout time. Also doubles up as an actual watch. 
To use simply say what you want to be then press the button on the right side.
*Where To Find:* Didn't you know? Its already on your wrist. If not check your pocket. Still missing? Go ask a DC.

----------


## Huntman800

@Loaf:

Name: Dream Mansion
Author: Me
Description: A mansion holding every item that is and ever will be on this thread. It looks small but when you enter you will find a huge hall, the door closest to you is always the room you want to enter, whether it be an arcade, a storage room for something on this thread or anything else you can think of.
Where to find: Depends on what option you choose:
1.) It's always down the street
2.) On that strange mountain that wasn't there a second ago.

Notice: Prolonged exposure to dream mansion may cause awesome LDs

This will be really useful when the thread gets too long to remember where stuff is
Edit: Has anyone actually tried this stuff in a dream yet?

----------


## Loaf

*Name:* Egg Bomb
*Author:* Loaf 
*Description:* Who would have thought that such innocent looking eggs would actually be massive explosive devices. One splat and a powerful blast will knock out the area.
*Where To Find:* In your fridge.

----------


## WakataDreamer

> *Name:* Egg Bomb
> *Author:* Loaf 
> *Description:* Who would have thought that such innocent looking eggs would actually be massive explosive devices. One splat and a powerful blast will knock out the area.
> *Where To Find:* In your fridge.



HELL YES

I'm using that next dream, definitely.  ::D:

----------


## Loaf

Don't drop it.  ::D:

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

*Name*: The Adviser
*Author*: Captain Sleepalot _(Picture modified from found image)_
*Description*: The Adviser is an ethereal tour guide and adviser for navigating through unfamiliar lucid dreamworlds. The Adviser can lead you to that which you seek and provide helpful advice but *cannot* interfere with other DCs, so do not expect it to fight your battles for you.
*Where to Find*: Is automatically summoned when you find yourself in need of direction in a lucid dreamworld. You can also request it verbally or mentally through a simple command such as "I summon The Adviser" or merely stating "Adviser".

----------


## Maria92

Along the same lines...



Name: Reaper Cloak
Author: Moi
Description: A soft, super-plush cloak that instills you with all the powers of Death. Simply throw on the robe and become the Grim Reaper. Kill people with the "finger of death™," prank senior citizens, and become overall spooky. Great for attracting stares. Scythe can be used for beheadings, as well as unclogging the drain and mowing the lawn. 
Where to Find: Most clothing shops carry the Reaper Cloak. In addition, random DC's have been known to carry the cloak, and can be found in most closets. Alternately, summon Death in any way you see fit, then kill him. Steal cloak.

----------


## Conzo

What confuses me is why that grim reaper is in a room with dolls. Is he killing a child? How evil.

----------


## Raven Knight

*Name:*  Witchblade
*Author:*  Washu
*Description:*  This handy little bracelet can grow and form into full body armor and virtually any weapon you can imagine!  Swords, axes, long tendril whips, etc.  Furthermore it is sentient, so it will respond to an incoming attack even if you don't see it coming!  Perfect for going into enemy territory or just for every-day protection.  Note: since it is sentient, it may refuse to cooperate in acts of evil against anything other than a DC!
*Where to Find:*

Call to or summon this woman... she's hard to miss!  She will respond to being called Washu, beautiful genius, eminent genius, or all knowing one, but will respond really fast if you refer to her as the greatest genius in the reality!  Yes, she loves to have her ego stroked!  Flattery will get you *everywhere*!  ::D:   She makes Witchblades and will find the right one for you!

----------


## Loaf

Awesome.
You are great for finding images.

----------


## Huntman800

This has started getting rather confusing... We need an extremely simple way to organize this all

----------


## Loaf

> This has started getting rather confusing... We need an extremely simple way to organize this all



Are you joking?
Anyway I am pushing to get this idea turned into a subforum, but I've been told I need to trial the idea first to see how much the community would respond to it. I think we still need a few more pages of content before that would even be considered.

----------


## nzguy

> I think we still need a few more pages of content before that would even be considered.



Great! I'll keep going then.



*Name*: Abandoned Mine
*Author*: nzguy
*Description*: This old mine was abandoned several centuries ago... so we thought!
Hitch a ride on one of the coal wagons, or see if you can find the mysterious Room of Enlightenment rumoured to exist somewhere within its winding maze of tunnels. Be careful of the inhabitants though. The spirits of the workers who were killed while working in this mine still roam its interior, wailing and seeking vengance on all who dare to enter this sacred place.
*Where to Find*: Like Dark's Hidden Archive, the Abandoned Mine is a dream scene of its own. You must teleport using Dark's Teleportation Ring.




*Name*: Room of Enlightenment
*Author*: nzguy
*Description*: Want to understand the secrets of the universe, but can't be bothered studying, converting or meditating? This is the place for you! Upon entering this room, you will suddenly realize that you know the answers to everything you can think of. No surgery, no studying, no probing, no mess!
*Where to Find*: Somewhere within the Abandoned Mine.

----------


## Rosewhip137

*Name*: Dimensional Dagger
*Author*: Rosewhip137
*Description*: This dagger was found at the base of a waterfall, hovering a few feet above the ground, appearing to have "stabbed" the air itself.

This dagger has the uncanny ability to slice through space-time itself! Just slash at the air if you need to make a quick transportation elsewhere and step through the other-worldly gash which will heal itself moments after you enter. May be used to grant access anywhere, including your personal Akashic Records.
*Where to Find*: At any point in time you may thrust your hand through space-time itself and pull the dagger from wherever it may be resting currently.

----------


## Maria92

Might I suggest a class of items, just to increase complexity? I'm thinking "Magic" "Weapon-based" "action-based" and so forth. New categories could be thought up along the way, too.

----------


## Banana

http://droidz.org/share/12115/1262093805.jpg
Name: Cosmos Sky
Author:Banana
Description: You look at the sky and it changes to look like the above picture. Earthquakes are optional, and the world exploding is optional.
Where To Find: Any place at night.

----------


## Requiem

Name: Rusty Syringe
Author: RequiemForADream
Description: Use it and find out.
Where to find: City streets, alleyways, trash, or ask a dream character.

----------


## Raven Knight

*Author*: Raven
*Describe*: This dagger is a NASTY piece of work.  When it stabs someone, it extends all the way through their body, splits in 4 separate blades, then bends those blades around to stab the victim 4 times from behind!  Very lethal!
*Where*: Evil places.  Dark, dank places.  It will be in a treasure chest or lying about somewhere.

----------


## XeL

> Along the same lines...
> 
> 
> 
> Name: Reaper Cloak
> Author: Moi
> Description: A soft, super-plush cloak that instills you with all the powers of Death. Simply throw on the robe and become the Grim Reaper. Kill people with the "finger of death™," prank senior citizens, and become overall spooky. Great for attracting stares. Scythe can be used for beheadings, as well as unclogging the drain and mowing the lawn. 
> Where to Find: Most clothing shops carry the Reaper Cloak. In addition, random DC's have been known to carry the cloak, and can be found in most closets. Alternately, summon Death in any way you see fit, then kill him. Steal cloak.



Damn, this is great. Can't wait. XeL the hooded killer.

I'm totally gonna mow my lawn rofl.

----------


## Exdream

(Yes I know it's a tanning box, shut up  :tongue2: )
*Name* - Transfer tube 
*Author* - Myself (Inspired by Avatar)
*What it does*  - Lie down in this box, and it will take you anywhere you want to go by reading your mind and teleporting you to that location (Pandora for example  :smiley: )
*Where to find it*  - Find at any science labs or technology centers.

----------


## Kromoh

> *Name*: Space
> *Author*: image by JoeJesus.
> *Suiting music*: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEQN67_0APs
> *Description*: Space. For appreciating the colossal cataclysms and reminding yourself of how small you actually are.
> *Where to find*: Just fly there at super-luminous speeds or teleport.








> *Name*: Underwater Caves
> *Author*: someone
> *Suiting music*: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wc2bNs8qbek
> *Description*: A complex maze of underwater caverns, with spectacular formations and sealife, and maybe dangerous creatures if you go too deep.
> *Where to find*: It's somewhere in the ocean. Maybe a goldfish can take you there, if you ask it nicely.







> *Name*: Sacred Valley
> *Author*: image by Luches
> *Suiting music*: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CR3dM...eature=related
> *Description*: One of the most well-hidden temples in Japan. This rarity is a beautiful place to visit and try to comprehend. The beautiful landscapes serve to remind you that no possession is capable of making you happy, and that the balance of nature is the only Truth there is. Don't forget to visit the lakes.







> *Name*: Forest Waterfall
> *Author*: image by tlindle
> *Suiting music*: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9YP0qBEZosM
> *Description*: In the depths of the forest, the gentle sound of water washing stone can be heard. Approach it, and you come to this small waterfall. The water is as crystalline as air and has the delightful mineral taste of the rock. Perfect temperature for a bath.
> *Where to find*: Follow the sound of water.



Maybe I'll post more later on.

----------


## YYNYM

Name: Drink Ring
Author: Me and thinkgeek
Description: Can generate and open any bottle.
Where To Find: Anyplace jewelery is, Bars, Rifirgerators, and the like

----------


## Loaf

Wow, there are a lot of really decent things posted now. I really need my lucidity back.

----------


## beachgirl

Name: Magic Mushroom
Author: beachgirl
Description: Can make any dream waaaaay more interesting in surprising ways!
Where To Find: Outdoor terrains.... and also in your pocket. Just reach in and retrieve one!

----------


## James2302

Object Name: Magic Summoning Whistle
Author: me, (but not my pic)
Use: easily summon any Dream Character of your choice, 
or even a person from the real world. even summon your dream guide! 
Directions: Simply think about whoever you want to summon, 
then blow on the whistle. they will be right behind you!
Where to find it: it's usually hanging around your's or a dc's neck, 
but is commonly found at your feet. if not ask a police officer for his/hers.

----------


## beachgirl

Name: A nice hang-out for Dream Guides
Author: beachgirl
Use: A place to hook up with interesting and useful characters
Directions for use: After teleporting here, start investigating the scene in detail and await for the arrival of someone you are meant to meet. You might enjoy soaking in the hot tub.

----------


## jcdarklink

> *Name:*  Witchblade
> *Author:*  Washu
> *Description:*  This handy little bracelet can grow and form into full body armor and virtually any weapon you can imagine!  Swords, axes, long tendril whips, etc.  Furthermore it is sentient, so it will respond to an incoming attack even if you don't see it coming!  Perfect for going into enemy territory or just for every-day protection.  Note: since it is sentient, it may refuse to cooperate in acts of evil against anything other than a DC!
> *Where to Find:*
> 
> Call to or summon this woman... she's hard to miss!  She will respond to being called Washu, beautiful genius, eminent genius, or all knowing one, but will respond really fast if you refer to her as the greatest genius in the reality!  Yes, she loves to have her ego stroked!  Flattery will get you *everywhere*!   She makes Witchblades and will find the right one for you!



Thats probelly the only bracelet ill ever wear and the best one i know! lol omg your avatar is epic altair ftw! lol i have one made up but the image is to big X.X

----------


## Squirx

*Name:* The Hidden Archive
*Author:* Dark
*Description:* A seemingly endless library with books containing all sorts of information. For example, you might find a record of your past dreams, books on dream control and lucidity, descriptions of significant dream characters you may encounter, spell books, books on the history of your dream world, or nzguy's Book of Clarity. If you can imagine a book, it's probably there. If for some reason you find yourself unable to read in dreams, you can simply focus and absorb the knowledge from a section of a book. Trying to take in a whole volume at once might overwhelm you.
*Where To Find:* This is the interesting part. The library is not a part of any dream world, it is a dream world in itself. The only way to visit it is by teleporting there or changing the dream scene. This is a good thing, though, because the library can only be visited by lucid dreamers. You are guaranteed to be safe and undisturbed by rowdy dream characters  ::D: [/QUOTE]

WHOAH! I think I've already been there! It was my first lucid dream actually... I suddenly snapped into lucidity, flew up a long dark staircase, and found myself in an endless library with towering shelves. I was too excited by my first lucid experience to think of actually looking at the books though. I tried flying around, and then I experimented with burning myself and excercising regeneration powers. Yeah, me and my friends started a bonfire somehow. Don't worry though - we didn't let any books come to harm!

----------


## Carôusoul

> Lie down in this box, and it will take you anywhere you want to go by reading your mind and teleporting you to that location





Seems silly to do this considering what a lucid dream is:



Lie down, and your mind will take you anywhere you want to go. 

Why would you have a lucid dream about doing essentially what you just did in having a lucid dream?

----------


## Raven Knight

> Seems silly to do this considering what a lucid dream is:
> 
> 
> 
> Lie down, and your mind will take you anywhere you want to go. 
> 
> Why would you have a lucid dream about doing essentially what you just did in having a lucid dream?



Different people have an easier time focusing their lucid dream control in different ways.  Such a device might be just what some people need to get their focus down.  Besides, doing things in different ways can make for more varied and interesting lucid dreams.

Also, could you please refrain from calling other people's ideas silly.  I think this thread is a cool idea, and people should feel free to post whatever idea they have without fear of being ridiculed in any way.

Now for my next idea:  The Tome of Magic

*Author:* Itself... it's a sentient book
*Description:*  This is a magical sentient book that contains every magical spell ever recorded.  To find the spell you want, just open the book to a random page and it will show you the spell you need.  Note that since it is a sentient book, the spell might not be the one you requested.  The book may instead show you a spell that is more appropriate for the situation you are focused on!
*Location:*  The above mentioned Hidden Archive.  The book can't be removed from the archive, but copies of the book or scrolls with the spells on them can be taken to any dream world the dreamer chooses.

----------


## StarTripper

*Name:* The Victorian

*Author:* StarTripper



*Description:* 

The Victorian is a store house of lost memories. You may find that old fears surface as you move between the rooms and floors of this charming estate. You'll want to leave, but the front door has gone missing and morbid curiosity will have you wandering in circles. Some rooms will attract you more than others. Be wary if you're led to the belfry; you'll be tempted to jump down to the yard below and escape, but powers of flight don't work here. Besides, the neighborhood beyond the privacy fence is just an illusion. If you decide to jump, you'll be forced to chop wood for the fireplace before re-entering through the back door.

Please do not misunderstand. The Victorian is not haunted, you are.



*Where to Find:* 

You must receive a secret invitation.



*Additional Information:*

Rumor has it that beneath the house there's a system of caverns that serve as an inter-dimensional portal leading to the rocky shoals of a world similar to earth. The door to the caverns is hidden somewhere in the second basement. However, unlike the other rooms of the Victorian, you will not be drawn to the basement in morbid curiosity. Instead, you will be filled with irrational fear, making it very difficult to enter.

 ::bowdown::

----------


## Loaf

"Please do not misunderstand. The Victorian is not haunted, you are."

Thats clever. I'm still scared to go inside it. Ha ha.

----------


## OfficerFlake

This thread is legendary... 5/5*

----------


## StarTripper

> This thread is legendary... 5/5*



I agree. Not only have I enjoyed reading other peoples posts, but it was a lot of fun posting my own. I would like to see an new topic dedicated to this. I've got another post coming too. I just need to compile some photos.

----------


## nzguy

I hope this thread gets sticky'd.

----------


## slash112

I came up with this a while ago, for this thing me and CarmineEternity were talking about. I ended up 3D modelling it (poorly done).



*Name:* Dream guitar. (yea, very creative, huh? It was just what I called it at the time :tongue2: )
*Author:* slash112
*Description:* A Les Paul guitar which you can stand on, and it would be used as hover board. It can shoot bullets and rockets, and it gives you the power of telekinesis when you play it.
*Where to find:* Climb the mountain of Harimigangoo, super jump to the peak of Jimarihanjoh, snowboard on a plank of wood down from there, to the pits of Tiriwana, dig down to the core of the earth to find a secret location in which the guitar is located... Or you could just snap your fingers and it will appear in front of you...


P.S. I may as well show you the video I made of it...

*Spoiler* for _Dream Guitar video_:

----------


## Man of Shred

wow slash. Could you ever animate a segment from one of my dreams?

----------


## slash112

Haha, maybe. That would be a good use of my time that I currently waste doing nothing  :tongue2: 

Although, I was actually working on something... which I ended up stopping... which I want to get back into...

But yea, it's good to have a few things qued up on my to-do list.

----------


## James2302

slash that is a bad ass guitar. i want it. ::D:

----------


## Loaf

> I came up with this a while ago, for this thing me and CarmineEternity were talking about. I ended up 3D modelling it (poorly done).



Brilliant! Good job! I am glad someone finally made it themselves rather than using existing images! 

A++

----------


## J.D.

That guitar video is fantastic! Nicely done slash112  ::D: 

Here's another one:

*Name:* Water Boots
*Author:* J.D.
*Description* Due to a special filling material in the soles, these shoes allow the wearer to walk on water.  Watch out for waves though!
*Where to Find:* Any clothes shop.  A must-have item, so they will most likely be on display.

----------


## Chookie

*Name:* Elemental Staff
*Author:* Chookie (not my image tho)
*Description:*  When you hold this Staff you can control all elements.
*Where to find:*  Go to a forest, and find an old man sleeping behind a tree. Then, ask him for his walking staff.

----------


## Maria92

*Elemental staff added to lucid task list*

----------


## MementoMori

*Name*:The Official DV Dream Remote
*Author*:MementoMori (edited from original image)
*Description*:This remote is for those not yet there in full dream control. The mind happily grant control to a "known" controller. Just press the Drm button to set to control your dream and: Press Up/Down volume buttons to change the sound attributes of your dreams, such as DC's tones, accents, and even languages. Press the Up/Down channel button for a quick flick to another dream scene. Use the directional keys to move around very quickly in your dream world. The BEST is that you can assign any ability to any button. Warning: The power button almost always ejects you from the dream.
*Where to Find*: Check in between the cushions of your couch or under your recliner. Also may be found laying on a random coffee table or hidden in your clothes hamper.

Enjoy!

----------


## Massacre

Here because I fail at image tags 

Name:The SurrealSounds Music Box

Author:Massacre [with picture by xdomestica from deviant art]

Description: Think of your favourite song and MassacreCorp's new SurrealSounds Music box will play your song in crystal clear quality. Not just that but it will instantly teleport you on stage to an energetic live performance of that song by the band or performer

----------


## MrMod

My idea =3

*Spoiler* for _EPIC_: 




*Name:* The sword of flight.
*Author:* MrMod
*Description:* With this sword you simply mount both of your legs onto its extra grip, but still smooth surface and control it with your mind. before you can control it you must link with it by letting it drink your blood. (cut yourself with the sword O.o)
*Where to Find:* You can find this amazing sword in the underground sword shop. Just open a manhole take a left and keep going till you find it.....

----------


## LRT

Name: Lucid Sex City
Author: Me and your own perverted imagination.
Description: Just walk into our luxurious house of fantasies and have all the lucid sex you want. This for all the perverts out there! Remember that if you have a bizarre fantasy, Lucid Sex City is almost guaranteed to have it... For a price!
Where To Find: The seedier district of your city.

----------


## Loaf

> Where To Find: The seedier district of your city.



Ha ha.  ::D: .

----------


## James2302

so has anyone used these yet? i haven't got a chance to yet.

----------


## Maria92

> Name: Lucid Sex City
> Author: Me and your own perverted imagination.
> Description: Just walk into our luxurious house of fantasies and have all the lucid sex you want. This for all the perverts out there! Remember that if you have a bizarre fantasy, Lucid Sex City is almost guaranteed to have it... For a price!
> Where To Find: The seedier district of your city.



Epic freaking win.

----------


## Loaf

> I hope this thread gets sticky'd.



I was trying to get it made into a sub forum so there could be a place for people to start their own topics and develop things, maybe even together like form a group and each work on planning and drawing their own worlds and stuff. But the staff didn't find it necessary.

I'm waiting for information about getting this topic stickied.

----------


## Maria92

> I was trying to get it made into a sub forum so there could be a place for people to start their own topics and develop things, maybe even together like form a group and each work on planning and drawing their own worlds and stuff. But the staff didn't find it necessary.
> 
> I'm waiting for information about getting this topic stickied.



I fully support a sticky here...epic thread is epic.

----------


## XeL

People should post their dreams where they use things posted here. The element staff is great, adding it as a dream goal and will try to use it if i get lucid tonight.

----------


## Loaf

*This post is here as an example for another topic only*

Today I tried the egg bomb. I blew a DCs face off. Soon I got arrested.

*This post is here as an example for another topic only*

----------


## Loaf

Okay here is a place where you can post your experiences:
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/....php?p=1292123

----------


## Kabloom

*Name:*  Magic Rainbow Beard
*Author:* J K Rowling... Kinda...
*Description:* Just jump in to find your own world of candy and adventure! Streets made of rainbow kisses, and clouds made of cotton candy, just mind the evil bunnies who're gnawing on your skull as we speak!
*Where to find:* Just enroll at Hogwarts, or any other magic (optional) school!  ::banana::

----------


## Loaf

Lol                             .

----------


## Kabloom

> *Name:* Teleportation Ring
> *Author:* Dark
> *Description:* Teleports you from place to place. Put on the ring and clearly say where you would like to teleport to. You will be instantly transported there.
> *Where To Find:* In your pocket. If you've clumsily lost it, any decent wizard should have one. Alternatively, log onto DV and pull the ring out of this picture!



I had a dream with this in, I thank yew so much  ::D: 

It was in my first lucid, it helped me get around!

----------


## juroara

nice thread!  ::D:  I think it might help if we stick to items we've used ourselves in the dream. Here's one from my dream journal, and a quick sketch I made a long time ago

*Name: VORTEX GALLERY*
*Author:* My subconscious
*Description:* Imagine an art gallery, filled with giant paintings the size of doubled arched doors and golden gilded frames. Each painting is distinct and shows amazing places you would love to see and explore. You know this is a vortex painting by it's distinct archway beckoning you to enter. As you approach the painting, it animates and comes to life.
*Where To Find:* Any special building, a temple, a museum, an art gallery, even in the basement of a university




Damn! why didn't I use my own vortex gallery to get to the moon!  :Uhm:

----------


## Royalpeach

A great way to branch off of this would be to create some kind of Dream Exchange. This could be a place where dreamers could drop off their inventions, pick up new ones, discuss ideas, trade their wares, et cetera. This would have to be located somewhere dreamers could find it easily, or have some way of getting there, so I'll submit my own invention;



*Name:*  Dream Merchant Amulet
*Author:* Royalpeach
*Description:* Amulet that transports wearer to Dream Exchange Bazaar (DEB). To activate, rub the purple gem in the center.
*Where To Find:* What do you mean? It's on your chest, silly. If not, check your jewelry box. Maybe you took it off before you went to sleep. Otherwise, that hippie lady that lives down the corner has hers... and you have some nimble fingers.

As for the DEB itself, I couldn't find any pictures that are really what I was thinking of. Anyone else wanna take a whack at it?

----------


## Re-l Mayer

> nice thread!  I think it might help if we stick to items we've used ourselves in the dream. Here's one from my dream journal, and a quick sketch I made a long time ago
> 
> *Name: VORTEX GALLERY*
> *Author:* My subconscious
> *Description:* Imagine an art gallery, filled with giant paintings the size of doubled arched doors and golden gilded frames. Each painting is distinct and shows amazing places you would love to see and explore. You know this is a vortex painting by it's distinct archway beckoning you to enter. As you approach the painting, it animates and comes to life.
> *Where To Find:* Any special building, a temple, a museum, an art gallery, even in the basement of a university
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i've had something similar in one of my dreams, but i didn't really have a choice on where i could go lol

----------


## maverikdemon

Name: The Gun
Author:Me
Description: Whaddaya think? It's a gold plated pistol. I used it to kill Frankenstein's monster when he gatecrashed a rooftop party I was guarding, along with some biotics. Fires an unlimited amount of bullets, guaranteed to hit your target, unless you don't want to hit him. 
Where To Find: Pull it out of your clothes, or if wearing a cloak, from your shoulder holster while looking insanely cool doing it. Or just let it slide out from your sleeve into your hand

----------


## Loaf

I've been using guns a lot lately in my lucids, that looks like a nice upgrade.  :tongue2:

----------


## Dor

Name: Dream Boy Color
Author: Me(inspired by someone else, forgot their name :c)
Description: The Dream Boy Color has many uses, Its primary one is being able to extend time of your dreams. Simply turn it on and use the d-pad to select and/or imput the amount of minutes/hours you wish to be in your dream world!
Where to find: Pocket, Desk, your local Gamestop.

----------


## Noogah

Name:The Rotting Teklam
Author:me
Description: Okay, so Teklam is just a fancy name for orange, but it sounds much cooler.  ::D:  The rotting orange, is, essentially, a rotting orange. usually, it just sits around stinking alot and doing nothing. But, if you will care for it, it will be grateful, and help you in dire circumstances. Guards throwing spears at you? The rotting Teklam will put up a force field. The Teklam is located at the center of the sun, and it's guarded by man eating watermelons.

----------


## Loaf

Mmm. Appetizing.

----------


## Maria92

Name: Computer Specs v. 1.0
Author:Me
Description: A pair of glasses equipped with a powerful supercomputer. What do they control? Reality itself! Voice-activation, built-in laser keyboard, and even mind reading capabilities combine with an advanced Heads-Up Display for the ultimate experience in dream control. Simply boot up the glasses by tapping twice at any point on the frame, open the Dream Control Panel via your method of choice, and start toggling with reality! Turn off gravity, enable jetpacks, engage super-speeds, and extend dream time. 
Location: Your face, any store, on the faces of DC's, in your pocket, in your glasses case, on the dresser, beside your bed, or right there in your hand!

----------


## Clyde Machine

I love this idea! Here's what I've brought to trade; make good use of it!


*Name:* The Hidden Notebook
*Author:* Clyde Machine
*Description:* A little black notebook, with yellowed pages and many ink scratches and drops about the pages, complete with a little elastic band to act as a protective latch. What could possibly be in this little worn, well-used notebook? A complete compendium of forbidden knowledge, the most abundant of which being bomb-making instructions and plans. Also contains instructions on how to build weapons from common items, and other secrets you'll find if you should discover this handy book.
*Where To Find:* Can be found in an office or school desk or locker, though not your own; this kind of information is kept by someone nearby you that has not before tonight shared this information with you, and has so kindly left their desk/locker open for you to take, just head to their house/room/hallway to pick it up.

----------


## Loaf

Forbidden knowledge.  :Mad:

----------


## Indeed

Sorry to bump this, but...


*NAME:*The Watch
*AUTHOR:*My peculiar subconscious
*DESCRIPTION:*This is a watch that not only tells time, but enables you to travel through it. Just push the appropriate button.
*WHERE TO FIND:*As an advertising scheme Indeed INC. I have scattered these all over the ground.

----------


## Loaf

I'll be sure to look out for that one. Been wanting to pause time for a while.

----------


## changed

*Name:* Everything Warehouse
*Author:* Brady
*Description:* A Warehouse with anything you could imagine in it.  It also has a DC spawner by the Bathrooms.
*Where To Find:* On the inside of any closet of cuppard.  You could also teleport there.

----------


## Max ツ

Great post, Loaf!!
Here's mine :



Name : Vizard Mask.

Author : Bleach.  :tongue2: 

Description : Gives the wearer an incredible burst of power, speed and stamina. Immensely powerful. Believed to make anyone who wears it immortal.
WARNING : Do not use if you are under the age of 18 lucid years. Also known to have devoured the souls of a thousand pitiful humans. Causes a sense of evil as a side effect.

Where to find :  Just claw your hand in air in front of your face, and pull it down. The mask WILL appear on your face, giving you infinite strength.

To give you an idea :

----------


## Max ツ

Name : Toothless.

Author : Whoever made the movie.  :tongue2: 

Description : Do not be fooled by his looks. He looks completely harmless, but he is a fierce fighter, and flies really good. Adopt him as a pet and you can fly on his back. Plus, he can shoot out fireballs at incredibly fast speeds, which can cause serious lethal damage. Absolutely essential to have dream pet.

Where to find : In your closet, behind the door, in a forest, and........behind you!!  ::evil::

----------


## Max ツ

Name : The Pill....

Author :  Me. perhaps.....

Description : Has an infinite number of uses. Eat it and see yourself growing wings, shape shifting, travelling at super speed. Can give you the ability to control anything, make your dreams clearer, or stabilize them. Stuff this thing into a DCs mouth and it can act like a cyanide, or like an elixir!! Plant it in the ground, and grow a tree that reaches heaven, or detonate it and blow up a castle!!
Note: needs a good sense of imagination to work correctly.

Where to find : Most commonly found in your pocket. It can also be found at drug stores, in your first aid kits, drawers etc.

----------


## Maria92

Name: Blood Gulch
Description: THE classic Halo map
Purpose: Equipped with a base at each end, this box canyon is perfect for going SPARTAN on anyone or anything that looks at you funny. Kick Flood or Covenant ass, ride around in your Warthog or Scorpion tank, or generally do whatever you please. Each base contains a device that can teleport you to any location in the galaxy. Have fun reenacting your favorite video game moments!
Where to find: Close your eyes, count to three, and appear there. Or, ride a Pelican drop ship in. Or, die and respawn there.

----------


## Azatos

Name: Mind Walkman
Author: SCP Foundation
Description: Contains no music and picks up no stations, simply hit play and it will create music based on your musical tastes, mood, personality and yourself.   Do not use if you have no musical preference however. You need an imagination to use this device.
Where To Find: In your pocket, simply ask a DC if he has any "tunes" you can use, In your bedroom, or even in your hand.


This is like the best topic on this forum props to everyone who contributes.

----------


## Skydreamer707

Name: Magic Door
Author: sky
Description: Just think of where you want to go and open the door! Wa la. the landscape you requested is just a step away  :smiley:  and if it isnt _just_ what you wanted? no problem! close that door re-imagine your landscpe and simply open the door again. Repeat as necessary. once you've successfully stepped into your chosen scenery, and closed the door it shrinks and can be placed in your pocket. Useful for escaping enemies, avoiding those pesky DC's, or teleporting.
Where To Find: Twisted Forest,in yo pocket, or in your trusty mini hole in the space time continuum.

----------


## changed

*Name:*The Red Pill 
*Author:* Who ever made the matrix 
*Description:* Take the red pill and see how far the rabbit hole goes.  If you take the red pill during a lucid dream you will gain a bunch of knowledge about yourself.  Even knowledge you don't want to know.
*Where To Find:* Any medicine cabinet or pharmacy.

----------


## Lucid_Guy.exe

Left: Dreamwatch
Author: Lucid_Guy.exe
Description: Great way to induce LDs! IT's so simple to use, because all you have to do is just look at it's interface!  If it starts glitching up, that proves that you're dreaming!  Now available in red!
Location:  On your wrist!

Right:  Duplibag
Author: Lucid_Guy.exe
Description:  It's appearance shouldn't fool you!  This bag has the power to clone objects!  Just throw in your item, adjust the settings on the front, and presto!  As many clones as you want!  Can adjust how different the clone is, perfect for counterfitting, the quantity of clones, with hammerspace provided for infinite clones, a vaccum attachment for large things you want to clone, and when it's in danger of overloading, a danger gauge!  Has two modes; Clone, and Hold!  Hold mode brings anythng, or anyone, from your dreams into the real world!  Just ask your Dream Guide for instructions! :Cheeky: 
Location: Any hidden island with treasure, just look out for the booby traps!

edit:  If image doesn't show: http://lucidwannabe.deviantart.com/a...ects-166799348

----------


## Indeed

I have GOT to use the Duplibag.
{100th post! YEAH!}

----------


## scionrox103

```
http://bri-chan.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d10mody
```


Name: Peter Pan flying shoes
Author: BRI-CHAN (from deviantart)
Description: these shoes can make you fly real easy (never been tested)
Where to find: any shoe store. Price= Free  :smiley:

----------


## Noogah

*Name*: Thing
*Author*: Unknown
*Description*:There is a thing in your dream world. Something that you've probably never seen before. Few people have. Those who do never remember it fondly, and no one (that I've ever heard of) has ever picked it up. It really does nothing. You just walk around idly in your dream, and see it lying there. All of a sudden. In front of you. Usually you'll just feel unpleasant and leave. If you are crazy enough to pick it up, some of the few Oneironauts aware of it's existence theorize that it might irritate some of your enemies. Maybe.

----------


## Loaf

Ew!  :tongue2:

----------


## Max ツ

::chuckle:: 
Really useful "thing", noogah.

----------


## Mespia

*Name:* The box
*Author:* Gloria
*Properties:* An invisible flying box. If photographed, it shows up gold with purple spirals painted on it. Fly in style!
*Where to find:* I've opened up my own business that sells these boxes. You should be able to find this store in any half-decent town.
*How to use:* Get in, sit down, and start the ignition. It's not the fastest, but it's fun. Fits up to two people.

----------


## Noogah

> If photographed, it shows up gold with purple spirals painted on it.



...I smell a scam.

----------


## kookyinc

*Spoiler* for _Orangutan Image_: 







*Name:* Butterfly Orangutan
*Author:* kookyinc's dream
*Description:* This 6" tall orangutan has wings! And it can fly! Makes a great pet. Warning: Choking hazard! Keep out of reach of children.
*Where To Find:* I found mine on a bridge, so I guess their habitats are bridges.


*Spoiler* for _Leaf Image_: 







*Name:* Fire Leaf
*Author:* kookyinc
*Description:* A bright red leaf that, when consumed, lets the eater be able to control fire. Awesome at parties and around the annoying neighbor's dog who poops in your yard.
*Where To Find:* On fire plants! Duh! But I think the local CVS also carries them.

----------


## Burke

Name: Super Awesome Better Than A Dream Guide Learning Scroll!
Author: Your dream self
Description: This ancient scroll contains knowledge unfathomable to anyone has ever known! Simply open it up and read what's inside! The scroll contains whatever you need to know in your dream world. It is essentially a new DG only in the form of a handy piece of paper you can carry in your pocket!
Location: Any of the libraries previously mentioned as well as your desk, and other places around the house. Don't forget to check your pockets!

----------


## Lucid_Guy.exe

Title: *The RATTAPHANT!*
Author: Two dreams i've had...
Description: The only creature with the mind of a dog, the speed, fur, and tail of a rat, and the build, ears, and trunk of a dog!  The mighty beast has the power to control rats, sending them as a wave of rabies!  Is usually found as the size of a dog, but rare underground breeds have been discovered to be as wide as football fields!
Personality:  Playful, mainly.
Where to find: In any rat-infested hotel! :wink2:

----------

